# Best survival knife?



## bigt61

Hey guys,


I've got some good pocket knives in my collection already, and now I'm looking for some good fixed-blade knives so I can  add one to my BOB.......and my wife's BOB....

I've read some good reviews on SOG knives, and also UZI knives in a survival magazine this week..... pretty afordable, found them on the web for anywhere from 50-100 bux.....

Also read an article about the SOG hatchet, dont know if thats the name of it, but it is what I call it.

Anybody have any experience with them, or have any suggestions?  And Yes, I know quality comes with a price, so let's stay away from the Frost Cutlery specials and such.

Anyone know a website that deals in ust survival knives, or fixed blade knives?  

Also, interested in yall's opinion..... is a fixed blade knife nessecary?

Thanks!


----------



## Rednec

i dont think  a fixed blade is necessary esp if you have an axe/hatchet. I just bought the Estwing 26" from HD.  But i do have 
2 folding knives/MOD & a razor blade folder as well as leatherman super tool. I do want to get a bayonet for my AR.
Try "one stop knife shop"  in fla.


----------



## WTM45

Fixed blades are much more dependable and stronger than folders.
For many tasks.
Look at the Rat Cutlery line of blades for strength, quality and value.

http://www.knivesshipfree.com/


----------



## Huntinfool

Go over into the Homebrew and Hobbie section and check out Sharpeblades.  He makes an unbelievably good looking survival knife in two different lengths.  

He custom makes them and they are awesome!


----------



## marknga

Huntinfool said:


> Go over into the Homebrew and Hobbie section and check out Sharpeblades.  He makes an unbelievably good looking survival knife in two different lengths.
> 
> He custom makes them and they are awesome!




There are some fine knife makers on here and when you hold a handmade knife you can feel the difference. 
Fixed Blades and Folders have different capabilities, I like to have at least one of each with me at all times. 

check out www.bladeforums.com for some great discussion. You have to register but it is free and well worth the time.

Here are a couple of tactical fixed blades from Sharpeblades (hope you don't mind RT!)


----------



## Huntinfool

Yep....those are the ones I'm talking about.  If you find a better one than that, you let me know 'cause I can't imagine it.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

I use a Marine-issue Kabar on my belt but there probably isn't a "best." It's just the one you like.


----------



## guitarzan

A good friend of mines father, a combat vet in Europe in World War 2, said that the best survival knife is a bayonet hooked to the end of a M-1 Garand.


----------



## bigt61

anyone know of a place in mid-GA that has survival stuff, like packs,survival gear,  MRE's, etc??


I'd rather buy in store than off the net....



Still checking on knifes though guys.


----------



## Nicodemus

I would send Sharpeblades a PM, and explain to him just exactly what I wanted, and what I expected of a particular knife. Then let him do what he does so well. You won`t be disappointed.


----------



## duckdawgdixie

ka-bar is my choice imho theres nothing better


----------



## tlong286

I looked for the one that suited me. Look at a Becker or Rat. The best steel is a Busse. I like the NMSFNO but $400 is painful. My BK 7 Becker by Kabar is a fine fixed blade. I carry a Mule in front on the sheath with a BK 13 that comes with the deal.

Ontario makes great knives that the guys use in the sand box. Fun to shop!


----------



## germag

You need to listen to the guys that are steering you to Sharpeblades. You won't find a better knife....and the price is more than fair.


----------



## Capt Quirk

The best survival knife is the one you have with you.


----------



## marknga

Capt Quirk said:


> The best survival knife is the one you have with you.



Yep.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

I have/like the Becker BK10 Crewman/utility. I got it before I ever knew there was a "Sharpblades" or I'd have one of his.

IMO the BK10 is big enough to serve as a small machete but still be small enough to use at the table. 







Becker BK10 Survival Knife
http://www.survivaltopics.com/survival/becker-bk10-survival-knife/

Go read about them here...

9 Becker Knives For Survival

http://www.survivaltopics.com/survival/9-becker-knives-for-survival/


----------



## mikelogg

Kabar for me.


----------



## contender*

I'd have to say the ultimate "survival" knife would be a Randall model 18 7 1/2" like the one below.
I'm still patiently awaiting mine to come in the mail from Randall, I still have a year to wait.

I have a Buck Intrepid that I keep with me right now. A great knife and you could pry a manhole cover off without any trouble. Be sure the knife you get is thick as it will be used as not only a knife but as a tool.


----------



## marknga

Nice Randall Model 18!


----------



## Rednec

Since my BOB will include my AR, i want a pig sticker on it. I do have a Fairbanks from one stop knife...$100
Good looking knife, what is the "4990"? " Sharpblades is also..


----------



## Hogtown

I have an old Randall Attack knife (?Model 15?) which I love; however, you will drop about $600 to pick one up on e-bay.  Check out some of the larger Bark River knives - they will run about $150 or so.  I find Bark River to be one of the better knives you can get without going the custom/ semi-custom route.


----------



## clown714

some really good knife grinders on here.

as of late,I've been trying out a Busse badger attack.

pretty impressive.

also,like the rc's from rat cutlery.

randalls' are also top notch as are bark river and ranger knifes.

lottsa choices,just pick what suits you best.

that's half the fun

clown


----------



## afterfire6942

Ontario Rat knives, or the RTAK+ASEK are great knives that arent "crazy" expensive. This guy does some decent reviews for knives...he reviews "tactical" gear too but I dont really get some of his opinions on that stuff. His knife reviews are extensive and for the most part, on point and value oriented. http://www.youtube.com/user/nutnfancy


----------



## duckshooter.76

*best survival knife*

Gerber LMF Infantry.Super strong,sharpener built in the sheath,use as a hammer or spear.I really like mine.


----------



## boz614

The best survival knife hands down in my opinion is the Tom Brown T1 Tracker knife.  It can chop like an axe, saw, fillet fish, gut deer, and even has two holes in the hilt/handle so it can be lashed to a pole for use as a spear.  It is also very heavy duty and build like a brick outhouse.  The ONLY drawbacks are that it is relatively expensive and can be difficult to find.  I just checked and ebay has a few, as well as Tom Brown's tracking school website and the manufacturer (TOPS, although the TOPS site are far more expensive than other sites).  They come with a Kydex sheath, with leather available, however the Kydex is nice with two carry options.  I promise you, it will be the last knife you need to buy to fill this niche.  Also, it is the design featured in the movie, "The Hunted."  Just my opinion.


----------



## ArmyTaco

marknga said:


> There are some fine knife makers on here and when you hold a handmade knife you can feel the difference.
> Fixed Blades and Folders have different capabilities, I like to have at least one of each with me at all times.
> 
> check out www.bladeforums.com for some great discussion. You have to register but it is free and well worth the time.
> 
> Here are a couple of tactical fixed blades from Sharpeblades (hope you don't mind RT!)



How much does something like that cost? PM if need be. Thats a bad mother and would not mind having one.


----------



## germag

ArmyTaco said:


> How much does something like that cost? PM if need be. Thats a bad mother and would not mind having one.



He has one for sale here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=374347 for $175.00. Not a bad price at all for what you get.


----------



## Nicodemus

For what it`s worth, I will endorse anything Raleigh Tabor (sharpeblades) makes.


----------



## germag

Nicodemus said:


> For what it`s worth, I will endorse anything Raleigh Tabor (sharpeblades) makes.



Yep. Me too. You won't find better quality and workmanship anywhere...nor a better person to deal with.


----------



## FX Jenkins

its not the ones for 4.99 plus shipping and handling in the back of Outdoor Life...I learned that the hard way, $9.00 was a lot of money for a  12 year old in 1984.....


----------

